# Making a Haunted Jungle



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

In my haunt next year I'm going to make a haunted Jungle Hallway. I have a few ideas already:
Buy a fake silk tree and cut it up to make an overhead canopy. Buy some rubber snakes and use them as streamers. have bugs on invisible strong and have them move around. And some sort of ancient Aztec/Mayan ritual (Shrunken heads, etc.) But its a big hallway I'm trying to fill so any ideas for it. I'm open top any kind, gore, ghosts, animals, etc.

I'd like some ideas now so I can get some of the stuff cheap at clearance sales.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Spiders obviously.

You could probably use those 3ft bluckies and corpse them up to be undead monkies. Just add some chunks of fur to the corpsing process. That would be cool.

The right sound track would be critical I think. Just a straight jungle theme would be okay, I don't think you'd need the normal "creepy" sounds.

That's what I can think of in 30 seconds...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at what Devil's Chariot does, too. The theme is island-oriented, but a lot of it would translate nicely to a jungle theme.

You really must have an undead jaguar to go with those undead monkeys (an inspired suggestion, offwhite).


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Check out http://www.forbiddenjungle.net/
He's one of our members from Cal Haunts and he does a garage jungle haunt. I think he's still working on getting 2008 pictures up but there are some from 2007. We just had our video/picture recap meeting last weekend and what he had for 2008 is great!


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

> The right sound track would be critical


I already made a mix of Bigfoot encounter sounds and bugs.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well im thinking camo netting for the walls and ceiling-same netting make a costume for a person so they become a bush. -instant scare--some boulders - (paper mache) fake plants here and there, tear up some jute,hang it for moss . tiki gods, bambo,


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Rabid zombie jungle animals - say a jaguar!


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Now how much would a camo net be and were can I get it?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

check out this camo netting for sale - Google Search
also check out ebay


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Keep checking out places like Dollar Tree for cheap deals on faux floral. Also Michaels has some nice stuff so during the year collect those 50% off coupons and take advantage through out the year on these items.

Aside from tropical flowers and plants, look for tropical birds like parrots or toucans. Huge ants, huge centipedes. Watch for good buys on bamboo poles or fencing. I've found some really nice large faux tropical foliage at Costplus World Market. They also have tropical/tiki kind of accessories you might get ideas from. Netting. Jungle masks. Tiki torches (you can adapt with your own lighting source probably pretty easily--might be as simple as putting a flickering light inside). Rafia could come in handy to decorate with and to use to strap bamboo poles together. Lots of skulls. Monkeys. If you live near one of the Rainforest Cafes in the country go there for lunch or dinner to get some ideas ( http://www.rainforestcafe.com/ ). Oriental Trading has some stuff that might work. You can go with jungle native stuff like drums, spears, torches and/or jungle explorer items like lanterns, pit helmets, khakis, crates, caged animals.

Check out second hand shops but not the really nice ones. Yard sales.

Other thoughts--voodoo, witch doctor magic, rare jungle diseases that can afflict your props.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

> rare jungle diseases that can afflict your props.


Thats a great idea, I dont know much about diseases since I have not taken a biology class since 7th grade.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: the rare jungle diseases I mentioned, when I was in Target over Halloween I remember that they had some special effects makeup that were warts. I thought about something like that for a witches spell scene but also thought it could be made to look like some rare disease too.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Is there any indoor friend tiki torches or things I could use of that sort? For some lighting

What would I use for wall? Is there a jungle scene setter roll, or should I make spray paint designs?

And how about creating a water hole/hot spring or water fall? Or just a way to make a mist better than fog. Since fog machine fog is dry and the air in the jungle is all wet. I cannot have a lot of water up in my attic, just for safety purposes.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

we used solar charging tiki lights in our yard haunt. they have little flicker circuit led in them and charge in the sunlight. they look good to.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I wouold think a large computer fan would have enough gusto to blow a small faux-flame torch. Get some heavy cast-off rope and cover it with latex and green paint, and add some fake-foliage leaves to it for hanging jungle vines. Gotta have vines in a jungle. Hang some corpsed skellies up with lots of little pygmy arrows/darts stuck in them. Maybe do the Indy Jones thing and have a corpsed skelly impaled in a sprung stake-trap. OOH OOH make the corpsed skelly Indy himself! (heheheh I remember that was one of the little hidden gags in Duke Nukem 3D; there was a hidden clearing by a temple with an Indy corpse staked up to a wall and Duke says with a fake accent "Dr. Jones, I presume...") And of course all the fashionable Halloween jungles are full of cannibals, so a large cauldron with piles of human bones next to it, soup's on, yummm. Um, what else... if you're any good at faux stone painting, make a wall look like the side of a ruined temple, stone with vines and moss growing on it.


----------



## SkullPirate (Nov 19, 2008)

Try putting a blue light over your jungle. It can simulate the effect of the moon trough the tree tops. This also help if you put your actor in a Ghillie Suit making his movement able to be seen.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

if this area is closed in ---ya need some heat, cant be in a jungle in 50 degree weather----maybe a mister, like it humid


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah pryo i think the same but they might feel the heat them all through the haunt so maybe make it with a door on each end or something idk. it will be good i want to have a fake river and a bridge with a woods type setting in mine to next year.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

pyro said:


> if this area is closed in ---ya need some heat, cant be in a jungle in 50 degree weather----maybe a mister, like it humid


enclosed, 
Water is out of the picture because there is a alot of wires around so I dont want a spark fire starting


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You can get lots of vines from michaels right now on big big sale. They would be great for hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I went out and bought a fake tree today and I'm going to cut it up to make a canopy above the path.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

go to kmart or something and get one of those cd's that have the water sounds on them..maybe another with the monkeys and birds on it 
snakes you gotta have snakes too

that canopy sounds good
get some big spiders to put in that ...webbing also
if you can get real tree trunks or bigger branch to use as trees too
you can drill holes to add the fake tree /banana type leaves and stuff
you can also make your spears and things out of branches 
get a few rocks also


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I always wanted to do something with a pigmy army. Get some of those cheap 24" tall skellys and replace the heads with normal size heads. Like in The Mummy Returns.


----------

